# [00][فتح باب الانضمام للفريق] - [وثائقياتٌ وعلوم] - [الكنوز الوثائقية]



## [MeGa] (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*




*


*



*  

* دعوني أخبركم بفكرتي في البداية ..*  
* وهي إنشاء فريق ترجمة جديد، متخصص في ترجمة المقالات العلمية والاخبارية والوثائقية. معضمها ستكون من الانكليزي الى العربي. *

 
* والتي تشمل ::* 
* وثائقيات علمية* 
* وثائقيات دينية * 
* وثائقيات سياسية* 
* وثائقيات رياضية* 
* وثائقيات هندسية * 
* وثائقيات تاريخية* 
* وثائقيات عن الفضاء* 
* ...الخ* 

* واي شيء يخص العلم والمعرفة أو أي مقالة لم تترجم سابقاً. * 
* لكن هناك وثائقيات دينية سيكون خيراً لنا من ترجمتها الى لغات اخرى عدى العربية كالانكليزية مثلاً لكي يفهم الاجانب قليلاً عن ديننا وعدم اهانتنا.*
*وأيضاً ترجمة مقالات هندسية*


​ 
 
*



*
 

 * لن نقوم بإعادة ترجمة أي عمل من الاعمال قد ترجمها سابقينا. هدفنا هو توسيع اللغة العربية اي سنقوم بترجمة فقط الذي لم يترجم سابقاً او ان كانت مقالة قصيرة سنقوم بإعادة ترجمتها الى الافضل وتوسيعها.* 


 * والتي تشمل ::* 

 * وثائقيات علمية -* 
 * مثال: (طب، دواء، كواكب، حيوانات، مادة، طاقة، تراث ..الخ)* 

 *وثائقيات دينية -* 
 *مثال:* * (مناظرات، مُقارنة الديانات وإختلافاتها، نشأة الديانة، لماذا الإسلام؟ ..الخ)*

 * وثائقيات سياسية -* 
 *مثال: **( هجمات 911، ويكيليكس، ارهاب، شيوعي، قاعدة، فضائح ..الخ)*

 *وثائقيات رياضية -* 
 *مثال:* * (الجسم السليم، الهيكل العضمي، تصنيف أنواع الرياضات.. الخ)*

 *وثائقيات الطبيعة -* 
 *مثال:* * (عالمنا المثالي، تكوين الأرض، عجائب وغرائب العالم..الخ)*

 * وثائقيات هندسية -* 
 *مثال:* * (رياضيات، بناء، تصميم، ميكانيك، الكترونكس، كهرباء ..الخ)*

 *وثائقيات تاريخية -* 
 *مثال:* * (أهم وافضل علماء العالم الذين قاموا بتغيير عالمنا اليوم، الإنسان القديم، أولى الاسلحة المستخدمة ..الخ)*

 * وثائقيات عن الفضاء -* 
 *مثال:* * (ناسا، أجرام سماوية، كواكب، نجوم، .. الخ)*

 * *هذه الامثلة التي اتت في ذهني حالياً..لكن اعلم بأن المكتوب محدود جداً.* ​ *



*
 

 * سنقوم  بترجمة بعض الوثائق الموجودة في الويكيبيديا وانشاء صفحة عربية للمقالة. وان قلت لما ويكيبيديا؟ لانها اكبر موسوعة على شبكة الانترنت. ومستحييل تتوقف فضماناً على المعلومات وبقائها سليمة. ونقوم بعمل نسخة اخرى خاصة ملونة في الموقع الذي سنوقم بصنعه قريباً إن شاء الله. ويمكن أن تكون 90% من أعمالنا داخل ويكيبيديا .. لا أستطيع أن اعدك بشيء الان.* 




 *

* 



 * المهام هي : "مترجم" ، " مدقق " ، " تصميم وتنسيق " ، " النشر ".* 
 * فمهمة المترجم هي الترجمة من اللغة اخرى الى العربية، ولايهم ان كانت فرنسية او انكليزية او اسبانية .. او .. او .. او.* 

 * ومهمة المدقق هي تدقيق المقالة من الاخطاء الشائعة التي يقع فيه المترجم وتغيير الجمل صعبة الفهم الى جمل سهلة وسريعة القراءة.* 

* ومهمة التنسيق والتصميم ستكون تلوين واضافة الصور للمقالة وتنسيقها وتصبح جاهزة للنشر وايضا مهمته ستكون صنع فواصل، بنر، بوستر للمقالة وبعض الصور. فبعض الأمور في المقالة تحتاج الى توضيح اكثر. *

* ومهمة الناشر ستكون قراءة المقالة من جديد وازالة اي خطأ يوجد ونشرها مع الصور.*
* ولن يكون هناك إختبار للناشر .. فكل الذي عليه فعله هو معرفة كيفية وضع موضوع في ويكيبيديا وتعديلها بإحترافية. وستجدون كثير من الفديوات تعلمك كيفية صنع وتعديل موضوع في ويكيبيديا ومن ضمنها هنا وهنا. *
* هذه المبادئ وحسب *


​ *



*

 *صممت هذا الفريق قبل ستة أشهر في منتديات مسومس، ولكني اكتشفت انه علي ان انشر الموضوع هذا في منتديات اخرى لزيادة عدد أعضاء الفريق، فلن نتمكن من انهاء عملنا وترجمة مقالات ويكيبييديا كلها لو بقينا 10-15 عضو.*


 *الامر بسيط، فلو كان لدينا 16 عضو.*
* سنقوم بقسم الفريق الى ثلاثة فرق. فريقA، فريقB، فريقC *
* على كل فريق يجب ان يملك خمسة اعضاء، فمثلاً ..*

*- مدير الفريق*
* ستكون مهمته ادارة الفريق بشكل عام، صيانة وتجديد الموقع، ** التأكد من ان الفرق لاتتأخر في عملها وان كل شيء موفر لها للعمل وجاهزة كل اسبوع، **وتنضيم خطة عمل الفرق A, B, C.*

* - فريقA*
* ("مترجم1"، "مترجم2"، "مدقق"،"مصمم ومنسق"، "ناشر")*
* سيعمل الفريق كل يوم أحد*
* عليه ان ينتهي من ترجمة ونشر المقالة يوم الثلاثاء.*

* - فريقB*
*("مترجم1"، "مترجم2"، "مدقق"،"مصمم ومنسق"، "ناشر")*
* سيعمل الفريق كل يوم ثلاثاء*
* عليه ان ينتهي من ترجمة **ونشر المقالة **يوم الخميس.*


* - فريقC*
*("مترجم1"، "مترجم2"، "مدقق"،"مصمم ومنسق"، "ناشر")*
* سيعمل الفريق كل يوم خميس*
* عليه ان ينتهي من ترجمة** ونشر **المقالة يوم السبت.*


* الفرق بين " مترجم1 " عن "مترجم2".*
* هو ان "مترجم1" سيكون المسؤول عن اختيار المقالة ونوعيتها. انما سيقوم بعمله كمترجم. اللا انه سيتبادل الترجمة كل اسبوع مع رفيقه "مترجم2". " مترجم1" سيكون مسؤولاً عن فريقه الذي هو فيه.*

* وللتأكد من ان الفرق لاتتضارب في الامور التي تترجمها فكل فريق سيكون مسؤولاً عن اختصاص. مثلاً فريقA سيكون مختص في ترجمة وثائقيات علمية وطبيعية. فريق B سيكون مختص في ترجمة وثائقيات دينية وفريقC سيكون مختص في ترجمة اخر الاخبار .. وهكذا.*


* اي كل فريق لن يعمل سوى اربع ساعات في الاسبوع. لكي اضمن لك بأنك لن تتأخر على دراستك وهمومك  العامة. فكل عمل لن يأخذ اكثر من ساعة ان شاء الله.*

* **هذه مجرد أمثلة.*

 *لن نتكلم عن أعمالنا بدقة شديدة جداً فهذا الامر سيكون في موضوع اخر ويكون شرح مفصل. لكن اعلم اننا سنشارك مع ويكيبيديا في اسبوع الويكي كل يوم جمعة مثلاً.* 


 * بدل ان تقوم بإمورك الاعتيادية في الاسراف وعدم مساعدة الاشخاص الذين يحاولون التعلم ولكن لديك الامكانات اللازمة، فهذه فرصتك. وأتمنى ان تكون عضواً في الفريق.* 


​ 

*



*
​
 * صنع اختبار اراه مهماً جداً. ليس لكي ارى مهارتك بل لكي اتأكد بانك لاتستخدم قاموس ترجمة وحسب، بل تستخدم عقلك ايضا.* 
 * وتقوم بربط الكلمات بشكل صحيح وسليم وعدم التحريف في المعنى الاصلي. فقد تواجهك بعض الكلمات الصعبة، الطويلة والمزعجة واعطيك الاذن في استخدام اي قاموس يعجبك لكي تخرج المعنى الاصح في ترجمتك او تدقيقك.* 

 * فعلماً بأني لن اتعبك جداً في الاختبار. فأقولها الان 90% من الاعضاء سيتم قبولهم. وبالنسبة لل10% الباقية الذين لن يتم قبولهم هو اما بسبب استخدام قاموس الترجمة بنسبة تزيد عن 75% في الترجمة ووضع كلمات ليس لها بالمعنى الاصلي او ترجمة نصف المقالة وتركها. وبالنسبة للتدقيق فلن اقوم بتصحيحها انا فلا اعلم عن هذا الامر كثيراً ^^" . لكن ابذل جهدك وحسب أرنا بأنك تستحق لكي تكون مدقق من المستوى المتوسط وليس المتقدم. والسبب في التساهل هو انني اريد كسب اكثر كمية من الاعضاء.* 


*



*
​
 * طريقة الانضمام بسيطة جداً * 
 * كل ما عليك فعله هو ملئ الحقول الموجودة في هذا الموقع.* 

* 

*
​
 * تأكد من انك تضع المعلومات كاملة وصحيحة لكي استطيع العودة وارسال الاختبار لك. لديك 5 ايام لانهاء الاختبار وهي مدة طويلة جداً. ولبقية المعلومات ستصلك في البريد.* 

 * بالطبع وضعت يوم بإغلاق طلبات الالتحاق بالفريق لكي لايأتي كل يوم عضو يريد ان ينضم ثم يخرج ثم ينضم ثم ... الخ.* 

 *

* 
 *اتمنى منك اخي واختي العزيزة ان تتأكد بأن ترتب امورك قبل ان تنضم الينا. فنريد حقاً تنضيم الفريق وعدم توقفه فأنت من سيصنع الفريق ولست انا. ان غبت انت فستؤثر على فريقك الذي انت فيه ولن يتم نشر المقالة في الموعد المحدد.* 

 * اعني بأن ..* 
 * - تتأكد بانك تترك على الاقل ساعتان ونصف على الاقل في الاسبوع للفريق.* 

 * - بأنك لاتعمل خارج المنزل في الفترة الذي يعمل فيها فريقك.* 

 * - اما بالنسبة لإنقطاع النت او المرض او سفرة عائلية او من مشاكل اخرى. فلايسعني القول اللا ان تعود سليماً. لكن حاول قدر المستطاع التواجد في الفترة المحددة.* 

 * - أي شيء بخصوص العمل قد يتغيير وليس أمراً ثابتاً. سأرى الوسيلة الافضل والاسرع والاريح وتبعدنا عن المشاكل. هذه هي الطريقة التي سأحاول البحث عنها ودراستها. فالامر في النهاية يعتمد على عدد الاعضاء.* 

 * وان كنت تعلم انك لاتستطيع الحضور فبرأي ان تنتضر ولاترسل طلب الالتحاق في الفريق.* 

 * شكرا لك وشكراً لاصرارك على ان تكون موجوداً في الفريق دوماً.* 



*



*


----------



## sultan_nlp (11 ديسمبر 2012)

i always respect the new ideaes 
and i like this one , but i wanna tell u something 
and i wish you could accept my words

u must be realistic more u must start with your self as can as possible then the flow will increase after your effeort 
this the low of this universe
and everyone wanna make good think but we need to feel good about what we're going to do 

aceept my respect 
my regards


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

مشكوريين


----------

